# Radon ZR Team 2008 (test)



## woodybender (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

habe vor kurzem einen ZR Team Rahmen von 2008 erworben habe zur zeit eine Rock Shox reba sl verbaut , ist es möglich eine Rock Shox Tora mit 130 mm zu verbauen ohne das der Rahmen schaden nimmt, bräuchte die Reba für das Bike von meiner Tochter.
Hat dies einer schon probiert und wie robust ist der Rahmen?

Schon mal vielen Dank

Woody


----------

